# Introducing Royal Albert Hall Organ - Produced by James Everingham



## Royal Albert Hall Organ (Apr 5, 2022)

Hi all,

I couldn’t be more excited to announce *Royal Albert Hall Organ*, available now at an introductory price of *£99* (goes to £129 on May 5th). Royal Albert Hall Organ runs in the free Kontakt 6 Player and is fully NKS compatible. This has been 2 years in the making and is a collaboration between myself (@James Everingham) and the Royal Albert Hall, as they celebrate 150 years.

I’ve always considered this instrument to be the ultimate organ in the ultimate room, so we were very lucky to be able to spend multiple days recording in the Hall. As an instrument, the organ regularly finds its way into my scoring work, both for the epic factor, and as a way to add subtle weight and richness to orchestral mockups. When it’s raw power you’re after, it really doesn't get better than this - 9,999 pipes, 147 stops, and an incredible heritage as the backbone of some of the most epic classical performances in history.

I’ll let the videos below speak for themselves, but a few highlights:

27 manual registrations, 14 pedal registrations, 8 solo stops, 7 additional fx patches, 18 snapshot presets, around 40,000 samples​
Stereo mix, Royal box binaural head, LCR, Gods and Surround mics​
Recorded and curated in collaboration with world-renowned organist Richard Hills​
Custom GUI with Keyboard configurator to select patches and ranges for the left hand and right hand individually (eg. pedals left hand, manuals right hand)​
Stop list for each registration viewable in GUI​
35GB download through Native Access, full NKS and free Kontakt Player compatibility.​
I hope you enjoy using it as much as we enjoyed making it - more than happy to answer any questions in the thread below, and excited to hear how you use it in your own work!

James Everingham
www.royalalberthallorgan.com


*Introducing Royal Albert Hall Organ*


*First Look*


*Technical Walkthrough*


*MIDI Performances*


----------



## CT (Apr 5, 2022)

Wow, this is quite something. Congratulations! It's a heck of an instrument and it's wonderful that it is the latest musical landmark to have been "archived" by the VI world.

I'm listening through now. _Yes_, it would be nice to have access to every individual stop, but what you've captured here is a good selection, and they're seemingly very well recorded and programmed, with the instrument's unmistakable voice coming through clearly.

Also, the page showing which stops were used in each registration is a nice touch for those of us who care about such things!


----------



## dzilizzi (Apr 5, 2022)

This is tempting. Plus you use one of my favorite organ pieces in the intro. I will have to think about this. I really have too many organs though. Considering I don't actually play. (My mother did)


----------



## sostenuto (Apr 5, 2022)

dzilizzi said:


> This is tempting. Plus you use one of my favorite organ pieces in the intro. I will have to think about this. I really have too many organs though. Considering I don't actually play. (My mother did)


Hoping this gets early SAMPLE Talk discussion ! Sounds great _ just challenged to 'position' in contrast to other relevant choices. 
Intro @ usd will be ~ $129. which is still attractive. 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## Futchibon (Apr 5, 2022)

Sounds amazing! 🎹


----------



## Grymt (Apr 5, 2022)

@Royal Albert Hall Organ 
Impressive, especially the pedals! And thanks for this chart that gives so much information. 

I do have a question though. I'm no organist, so forgive me if I say something stupid.

If I understand your chart well, you mixed most quiter stops (for instance from choir) with swells and louder pipes.
You have some great examples online, mostly epic music and some marching and religious music as well. Could you maybe add an example with contemporary or 20th century music that makes more use of the quiter pipes? Something like this or something quicker like this for example?

I'm trying to decide if your organ is more suitable for great epic, cinematic music ..or for me 

By the way, I do understand that Kontakt will simply not know what to do with the 147 stops of the Royal Albert Hall, so you have no choise but to mix them into registers. I'm glad you made so many, 49! That's a lot more than other Kontakt libraries. Still, I wish we could have them all...


----------



## pranic (Apr 5, 2022)

Listened to the walk-through video, and gotta admit that there's some magical heft to how good this sounds! Congratulations on the release, @Royal Albert Hall Organ !!


----------



## Royal Albert Hall Organ (Apr 5, 2022)

Grymt said:


> If I understand your chart well, you mixed most quiter stops (for instance from choir) with swells and louder pipes.


Hi @Grymt,

Many stops of the Choir, Orchestral and Solo divisions are extremely quiet and almost textural in quality. I found the real power of the 147 stops to be in all the possible combinations, and this was where our organist Richard Hills' decades of experience came in - choosing stops that complemented each other in a practical, idiomatic way, while yet still offering the widest possible range of dynamics and timbres for users like yourself. For example 'Strings Flautando' - yes, we have the 8ft Open Diapason of the Swell division for some subtle support, but really this registration is led by the airy strings of the Orchestral and Great divisions.



> Could you maybe add an example with contemporary or 20th century music that makes more use of the quiter pipes? Something like this or something quicker like this for example?



Lovely tracks, particularly enjoyed the Glass one. Have you heard my rendition of Jesu Joy of Man's Desiring, and some of the quieter patches I demo in my First Look video (eg. Consort, Chorale, Geigen)? I hope that answers your question and helps you make a decision!



> By the way, I do understand that Kontakt will simply not know what to do with the 147 stops of the Royal Albert Hall, so you have no choise but to mix them into registers.


One day we will return to record the 10 terabyte version 

James


----------



## dzilizzi (Apr 5, 2022)

Royal Albert Hall Organ said:


> Hi @Grymt,
> 
> One day we will return to record the 10 terabyte version
> 
> James


May have to wait until they either make 12TB drives with 7200 RPM or way larger SSDs.


----------



## widescreen (Apr 6, 2022)

dzilizzi said:


> May have to wait until they either make 12TB drives with 7200 RPM or way larger SSDs.


I recently bought some 18TB drives with 7200 RPM. There are 20TB available.



https://www.westerndigital.com/de-de/products/internal-drives/data-center-drives/ultrastar-dc-hc560-hdd#0F38754



SSDs are 8TB. If you have the money.

But I doubt that 10TB are needed for all 147 stops. Another great developer has done ~100 stops in 10.7 GB. With every stop free selectable.

Nevertheless this organ here is now on top of my wishlist. In which video can I hear especially the 64 feet pipe?


----------



## Royal Albert Hall Organ (Apr 6, 2022)

widescreen said:


> But I doubt that 10TB are needed for all 147 stops. Another great developer has done ~100 stops in 10.7 GB. With every stop free selectable.


Maybe not 10TB - but with round robins, staccatos, the huge delay of the room, and then all the mic positions - it starts to multiply rather fast and becomes quite unweildly for most users. Royal Albert Hall Organ is 35GB after a real effort to find a good balance between disk size and features/content!



widescreen said:


> In which video can I hear especially the 64 feet pipe?


I demo them along with Voice of Jupiter in the Technical Walkthrough and the First Look - hyperlinks timestamped 

James


----------



## Grymt (Apr 6, 2022)

Royal Albert Hall Organ said:


> Hi @Grymt,
> 
> Many stops of the Choir, Orchestral and Solo divisions are extremely quiet and almost textural in quality. I found the real power of the 147 stops to be in all the possible combinations, and this was where our organist Richard Hills' decades of experience came in - choosing stops that complemented each other in a practical, idiomatic way, while yet still offering the widest possible range of dynamics and timbres for users like yourself. For example 'Strings Flautando' - yes, we have the 8ft Open Diapason of the Swell division for some subtle support, but really this registration is led by the airy strings of the Orchestral and Great divisions.
> 
> ...


YESS! The 10 terabyte version! 

Thanks for your answer. I missed Jesu Joy, I'll check. It'll be hard to not buy your library anyway I guess


----------



## Grymt (Apr 6, 2022)

dzilizzi said:


> May have to wait until they either make 12TB drives with 7200 RPM or way larger SSDs.


Looking at the 14 TB 7200 rpm disk on my desk now 

WD Elements is quite cheapo too.


----------



## dzilizzi (Apr 6, 2022)

Grymt said:


> Looking at the 14 TB 7200 rpm disk on my desk now
> 
> WD Elements is quite cheapo too.


WD Elements is normally 5400 or 5900 RPMs. Haven't seen one at 7200 RPM. Though the newer disks are faster than the old 7200's.


----------



## Grymt (Apr 6, 2022)

Well, that's not always the same it seems.

But whatever, let's talk organs again


----------



## widescreen (Apr 7, 2022)

dzilizzi said:


> Though the newer disks are faster than the old 7200's.


Sorry to hold to off-topic, but a wrong statements must be corrected: Only partially are they faster. If you just compare transfer rates, you may be right. But what's more important in daily use is access/seek time, especially using sample libraries, where there are usually many many small files. And these parameters didn't really change since the 90s as they're physically determined. 7200 RPM is always better at these parameters.

Back to organs.


----------



## Futchibon (Apr 7, 2022)

Really loving it so far. It's like the organ version of Chorus - great at epic and quiet in equal measure, very impressive!


----------



## Grymt (Apr 7, 2022)

widescreen said:


> Sorry to hold to off-topic, but a wrong statements must be corrected: Only partially are they faster. If you just compare transfer rates, you may be right. But what's more important in daily use is access/seek time, especially using sample libraries, where there are usually many many small files. And these parameters didn't really change since the 90s as they're physically determined. 7200 RPM is always better at these parameters.
> 
> Back to organs.


I use mine for backup purposes. But as you can see in my link above, there are also WD Elements that are 7200 rpm. (Mine is as well)

But, back to topic, just bought the Royal Albert Hall Organ, downing now and looking forward to play it.


----------



## Rudianos (Apr 7, 2022)

Really enjoy this Organ. There is so much life in the sounds - it feels like you are there. Thanks so much!


----------



## Royal Albert Hall Organ (Apr 7, 2022)

Rudianos said:


> Really enjoy this Organ. There is so much life in the sounds - it feels like you are there. Thanks so much!


Thank you Rudianos!


----------



## Grymt (Apr 7, 2022)

OK people, if you were on the fence like me about the organ, because it obviously is great for epic sounds, but you were doubting if you could do subtle and soft work on it as well:
Stop doubting. You can do both, and it sounds amazing.
Your dynamic range will be exceptional in fact.

If there is a weak point, to my taste, it would be some of the brass stops. I don't think that's the fault of this library, I'm not a big fan of the brass in the music from the real organ either. You might find it fantastic; this is just a matter of taste and this is very personal.

I am very impressed with the loud big Jupiter and Imperial Battery presets. The pedals... Wow! 
But I also very much like the softer stops. This library is balanced in a very natural sort of way.

To make it more playable (actually a bit less natural) I will build a track template in Reaper that makes the dynamics a bit less pronounced, which is quite funny as I wasn't sure if the dynamic range was big enough before I bought it. But if you want to use the softer stops, some are so soft you can barely hear them. I do understand why James did it this way, and I love him for it. It gives me much more choise as a user, and a fundament that's natural in stead of overproduced like most libraries.

So: in reality this library is the opposite of my fears.

There's parts for everyone to love. If you like the bombastic, epic and cinematic stuff, you're at exactly the right spot.
If you're looking for modest, little sounds: this monster can make those too. The etherial, the soothing and the marching pipes: all represented. Blaring trumpets, but also murmuring and whispering. The lowest subbass and screeching highs. And also some beautiful nasal sounds, which I happen to be a fan of in pipe organs.

Glad I bought this.

(edited to add some text. Hope I don't make too much spelling mistakes, English is not my prime language)


----------



## CT (Apr 7, 2022)

I'll definitely grab it once I've got a music budget again. A preserved natural large dynamic range is just essential for a sampled pipe organ. That's very enticing. From barely above the noise floor all the way up to "better have earplugs if you're at the console," please.

Oh also, a mention of the Willcocks carol arrangements in the walkthrough immediately makes me want to support a developer.


----------



## Royal Albert Hall Organ (Apr 7, 2022)

So happy to hear it's what you were after, @Grymt! Hope you get many more hours of enjoyment out of it. It is just a spectacular instrument in an incredible room.

James


----------



## Scalms (Apr 7, 2022)

Excellent release here, and what power and majesty in an instrument. Pipe organ is my favorite instrument to just fire up and play, no composing, no writing, just play for enjoyment.

And great videos too, its a great introduction to the organ and clears up the sometimes confusing terminology.

i‘m very curious what position in the auditorium would be the best place to sit and hear the power and have your socks blown off? I’m not convinced it’s the royal box, but rather somewhere up close down and center. I could be wrong since I’ve never been to a concert with pipe organ. How close are the LRC mics? I couldn’t quite get those details in the videos, maybe I missed it.


----------



## Royal Albert Hall Organ (Apr 7, 2022)

Scalms said:


> i‘m very curious what position in the auditorium would be the best place to sit and hear the power and have your socks blown off? I’m not convinced it’s the royal box, but rather somewhere up close down and center.


Hi @Scalms, it can certainly be a matter of personal preference and repertoire (which pipes are sounding, solo or accompanying orchestra?) - but I will say from my experience at the Hall, there seems to be more presence as you go higher up towards the Loggia and Gallery. The 'Gods' mic position is one of my favourites - at the top of the Gallery, but at the very front. Stalls front and centre isn't quite as powerful as one might imagine.



Scalms said:


> How close are the LRC mics? I couldn’t quite get those details in the videos, maybe I missed it.


The LCR is at the front of the stage, so about 10m from the organ with approx. 20m span L/R. We also hung 5 mics from the roof even closer to the pipes, around the front of the facade, and I used these in my stereo mix.

James


----------



## Laddy (Apr 8, 2022)

This sounds great!


----------



## Futchibon (Apr 8, 2022)

For those who don't have it yet, you need to get organ-ized! Ba-da-bing!


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 8, 2022)

milford59 said:


> Should this have been recorded with a full audience present (keeping very quiet of course) in order to capture the actual sound you would hear if you were present (which would presumably be attenuated by some finite amount due to absorption into everybody and their clothes) or am I talking complete rubbish ? Discuss.


You want to discuss this in a commercial thread? Seems more appropriate to to do this in a more generic Sample Talk thread. And this would basically apply to any and all sample recordings on a soundstage for that matter, as well as to the sampling of IRs.


----------



## Blakus (Apr 8, 2022)

This is so well done, James! So much fun to play and the recordings sound top notch! I might have to start sneaking more organ in my work 😂🙌


----------



## milford59 (Apr 8, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> You want to discuss this in a commercial thread? Seems more appropriate to to do this in a more generic Sample Talk thread. And this would basically apply to any and all sample recordings on a soundstage for that matter, as well as to the sampling of IRs.


Good point - my bad - I have deleted my post.


----------



## Scalms (Apr 8, 2022)

Calling on @Simeon! we could use a live demo of this pipe organ. Some room-shattering sounds are requested....


----------



## Royal Albert Hall Organ (Apr 8, 2022)

Scalms said:


> Calling on @Simeon! we could use a live demo of this pipe organ. Some room-shattering sounds are requested....


He's one step ahead!


----------



## Lode_Runner (Apr 9, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


> You want to discuss this in a commercial thread? Seems more appropriate to to do this in a more generic Sample Talk thread. And this would basically apply to any and all sample recordings on a soundstage for that matter, as well as to the sampling of IRs.


I don't think there's much to discuss. Getting 5,272 people to willingly sit quietly through the recording of 35GB of samples isn't realistically possible


----------



## FireGS (Apr 9, 2022)

@Royal Albert Hall Organ

The production in these videos is top-notch. Really well done. Spitfire Audio-level.


----------



## micrologus (Apr 10, 2022)

Downloading from Native Access is the usual nightmare: it needs so much free drive space, even if you install on a external SSD...


----------



## doctoremmet (Apr 10, 2022)




----------



## Royal Albert Hall Organ (Apr 10, 2022)

micrologus said:


> Downloading from Native Access is the usual nightmare: it needs so much free drive space, even if you install on a external SSD...


Email us with your order number and we'll send over some manual links


----------



## micrologus (Apr 10, 2022)

Royal Albert Hall Organ said:


> Email us with your order number and we'll send over some manual links


Thank you! Finally I solved deleting the Music Folder (copied on a SSD Disc) and restarting three times macOS... I wonder why Native Instruments, sample libraries leader, can't solve this known issue...


----------



## Scalms (Apr 10, 2022)

doctoremmet said:


>



This demo just sealed the deal for me. DJ showcased the low end and its so powerful and crystal clear, this didn’t come across as well in the other demos to me, until now.

This may be the pipe organ to end all pipe organs for me.


----------



## KEM (Apr 10, 2022)

Sounds amazing!! Every time I see something about the Royal Albert Hall it reminds me of this incredible performance Bring Me The Horizon did there, I can’t remember if they ever used the organ during their set but the orchestra sounded great in that room, you can just tell that the Royal Albert Hall really is a special place so it must feel great to put this out, congrats!!


----------



## Virtuoso (Apr 11, 2022)

This sounds absolutely magnificent! Very impressed. 

@Royal Albert Hall Organ psst - typo alert...





(I would have let it go, but there's a principle at stake)


----------



## Royal Albert Hall Organ (Apr 11, 2022)

Good catch! Though it would seem 'principle' as in 'a fundamental source or basis of something' does also work in this context, given the foundational support the Diapasons often provide  Noted for the next update...

James


----------



## Mike Fox (Apr 12, 2022)

Spent quite a bit of time with the library last night, and wow! This thing is a MONSTER!!! 

They did a crazy good job of capturing both the instrument and the hall, which completely submerges you when playing. 

Btw, does anyone know if there is a way to adjust the release tail? I see that you can adjust the attack (which is great), but I’m not seeing a way to adjust the release.


----------



## Royal Albert Hall Organ (Apr 12, 2022)

Hey Mike, there isn't currently a way to adjust the tails. I did a lot of fine tuning of the tail level, start point, length, xfade and denoising on the indidivual RR level, for each note, for every patch - so release controls would likely upset this careful balance and produce undesirable results in some use cases. Curious how you'd like to be able to adjust the release and for any patches in particular?

James


----------



## Royal Albert Hall Organ (Apr 12, 2022)

Big fan of Dan Keen's videos so was a real pleasure to have him join us on one of our recording days. He just released a video which includes an overview of the library and a chat with a very sleep deprived me - great to talk with him about the philosophy behind the library and the opportunity provided by the Hall to capture this glorious instrument!


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (Apr 12, 2022)

Royal Albert Hall Organ said:


> Big fan of Dan Keen's videos so was a real pleasure to have him join us on one of our recording days. He just released a video which includes an overview of the library and a chat with a very sleep deprived me - great to talk with him about the philosophy behind the library and the opportunity provided by the Hall to capture this glorious instrument!



Of the "influencers" out there, glad you did this with Dan. Great demonstration and discussion (also love he threw in some Elgar).


----------



## Mike Fox (Apr 12, 2022)

Royal Albert Hall Organ said:


> Hey Mike, there isn't currently a way to adjust the tails. I did a lot of fine tuning of the tail level, start point, length, xfade and denoising on the indidivual RR level, for each note, for every patch - so release controls would likely upset this careful balance and produce undesirable results in some use cases. Curious how you'd like to be able to adjust the release and for any patches in particular?
> 
> James


Good to know!

I was just thinking a general release knob of some sort that could smoothly fade out the tail to the user's desire/taste (similar to what we see in the Spitfire's Symphonic Organ).

But no worries!


----------



## Virtuoso (Apr 12, 2022)

Quick question for an actual organist... 

The end of Holst's Saturn has some very low pedal notes which sound incredible in Dutoit's recording (see cued-up YouTube clip). What registration would you use for this sound?


----------



## CT (Apr 12, 2022)

Try "Open Woods" in the Pedal.


----------



## Virtuoso (Apr 12, 2022)

Michaelt said:


> Try "Open Woods" in the Pedal.


Thank you! That one and Sub Salicional are perfect!


----------



## CT (Apr 12, 2022)

So much better than the "sub-octave sine wave" trick....


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Apr 13, 2022)

I purchased RAH about an hour ago - downloaded it and a few minutes ago, replaced Logic Pro's software instrument "Wedding Organ" with the default patch that loaded upon opening RAH

OMG!!! I am in love - I am not an organist but the sound is absolutely amazing - am I biased because I was formerly using Logic's "Wedding Organ", who knows...who cares? 

I don't know about manuals, stops or registrations - all I know is that the sound emanating from my monitors when I added RAH blew me the **** away


----------



## sostenuto (Apr 13, 2022)

Luv it _ want it !! 
Priced in GBP tough here in U.S. ~ $130. right now. Will see ............ 🤷🏻‍♂️


----------



## MusiquedeReve (Apr 13, 2022)

sostenuto said:


> Luv it _ want it !!
> Priced in GBP tough here in U.S. ~ $130. right now. Will see ............ 🤷🏻‍♂️


You will regret not getting it at the intro price


----------



## Virtuoso (Apr 13, 2022)

sostenuto said:


> Priced in GBP tough here in U.S. ~ $130. right now. Will see ............ 🤷🏻‍♂️


The exchange rate is pretty good right now at 1.3:1 - not quite an all-time low, but close to it. When I moved to the US 14 years ago, the rate was 2:1!






Also bear in mind that the UK price doesn't include the 20% sales tax that people back home have to pay, so it's actually £119 for them.

Just get it - it's worth it!


----------



## sostenuto (Apr 13, 2022)

Virtuoso said:


> The exchange rate is pretty good right now at 1.3:1 - not quite an all-time low, but close to it. When I moved to the US 14 years ago, the rate was 2:1!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He he _ traveled globally thru ~1990. Always interesting to experience varying local costs ( in usd ) for same goods/services _ Europe, Asia, South America. Local contacts usually converted my usd to local currency, paid bills, asked me to deposit owings in U.S. banks. 
30% is non-trivial increase for GBP priced items, versus Euro. 
Royal Albert Hall Organ may justify. 🤞🏻


----------



## dzilizzi (Apr 14, 2022)

Downloaded yesterday. Sounds really good. My main concern was trills as some organ VI's don't do them so well, but it sounds good. No drops. The only thing I am missing so far is the trumpet sound, everything else was great. The browser shows a number of stops that aren't selectable? Are they mixed into the other sounds and just not available as separate sounds. I guess I need to check out the manual. 

This pairs very well with Soniccouture's All Saint's Organ, which has the trumpet, but doesn't have as nice of a whole full out organ that you get with the Voice of Jupiter. I also love the pedals a little more with the RH organ. Between the two, I am set for pipe organ sounds.


----------



## Royal Albert Hall Organ (Apr 14, 2022)

dzilizzi said:


> Downloaded yesterday. Sounds really good. My main concern was trills as some organ VI's don't do them so well, but it sounds good. No drops. The only thing I am missing so far is the trumpet sound, everything else was great. The browser shows a number of stops that aren't selectable? Are they mixed into the other sounds and just not available as separate sounds. I guess I need to check out the manual.
> 
> This pairs very well with Soniccouture's All Saint's Organ, which has the trumpet, but doesn't have as nice of a whole full out organ that you get with the Voice of Jupiter. I also love the pedals a little more with the RH organ. Between the two, I am set for pipe organ sounds.


Really happy to hear you're enjoying it! You're correct, the Stop List only displays which stops are in use for the selected registration. We do have the 8ft Orchestral Trumpet in the Solos section - have you tried that one?


----------



## dzilizzi (Apr 14, 2022)

Royal Albert Hall Organ said:


> Really happy to hear you're enjoying it! You're correct, the Stop List only displays which stops are in use for the selected registration. We do have the 8ft Orchestral Trumpet in the Solos section - have you tried that one?


Yes I did. There some buzzing going on with it though. Like something else is playing with it. I may have to play around with it for a bit and see if it is something in the settings.


----------



## Denkii (Apr 15, 2022)

You can only use credit cards to purchase the library?
Man...I couldn't get it even if I wanted to :/


----------



## Royal Albert Hall Organ (Apr 15, 2022)

Denkii said:


> You can only use credit cards to purchase the library?
> Man...I couldn't get it even if I wanted to :/


Hi @Denkii, we added PayPal as a payment option on the site today!


----------



## Denkii (Apr 15, 2022)

@Royal Albert Hall Organ 
Awesome, thank you so much!


----------



## Kevin63101 (Apr 15, 2022)

Unbelievably impressive sound. I couldn't ponder anymore, I had to order.

I love the purest sound, but was pushed over the cliff hearing some of the layering for creating lush pads in the Avin demo / review of it.



Also props to the demos on this post and Simeon's review too.

Can't wait until I have it downloaded.

_Edit: installed, absolute magic._


----------



## JyTy (Apr 15, 2022)

Royal Albert Hall Organ said:


> Hi @Denkii, we added PayPal as a payment option on the site today!


Thnx! Was the same on my end. Didn’t purchase because there was no Paypal option. Saw the option in the evening and now I’m a proud owner


----------



## Royal Albert Hall Organ (Apr 21, 2022)

Hi all, wanted to share a few videos from the past few days - hopefully helpful if you're on the fence!


----------



## Futchibon (Apr 22, 2022)

Amazing library at a fantabulous price! Love it!


----------



## Royal Albert Hall Organ (Apr 28, 2022)

*1 week remaining at introductory pricing!*

A big goal going into this project was to truly open up the instrument to those beyond the small sphere of classical organists that get to play the real thing. And what better to capture that sentiment than some incredible pipe organ metal from @Mike Fox?


----------



## Mike Fox (Apr 28, 2022)

Royal Albert Hall Organ said:


> *1 week remaining at introductory pricing!*
> 
> A big goal going into this project was to truly open up the instrument to those beyond the small sphere of classical organists that get to play the real thing. And what better to capture that sentiment than some incredible pipe organ metal from @Mike Fox?



Thanks for the kind words. 

It's an amazing organ library! Anyone on the fence should just pull the trigger.


----------



## Trash Panda (Apr 28, 2022)

Royal Albert Hall Organ said:


> *1 week remaining at introductory pricing!*
> 
> A big goal going into this project was to truly open up the instrument to those beyond the small sphere of classical organists that get to play the real thing. And what better to capture that sentiment than some incredible pipe organ metal from @Mike Fox?



Mike's song rocks as usual. I feel like this library is begging for remake of some Castlevania tunes.


----------



## Martin Nyrwal (Apr 28, 2022)

By the way, this really is the best non-classical organ library out there as of today. Of course it can do classical as well. It isn't a bad idea to start with this one and then add organ libraries left and right, when the time comes. I mean, I have so many organ libraries already. This one is just mandatory for hybrid, epic, metal, rock, prog and all of the good stuff! Huge sound that cuts through the mix! 

I dearly hope this library will be a success for you and motivate you to sample other instruments with the same quality.


----------



## Evans (Apr 29, 2022)

Worth it just for the layering alone, similar to adding a synth line at the bottom end of an orchestral track. There's something about the overall sound signature that _really_ nailed it.


----------



## bvaughn0402 (Apr 30, 2022)

Royal Albert Hall Organ said:


> *1 week remaining at introductory pricing!*
> 
> A big goal going into this project was to truly open up the instrument to those beyond the small sphere of classical organists that get to play the real thing. And what better to capture that sentiment than some incredible pipe organ metal from @Mike Fox?



I REALLY want to pick up this organ. But I won't get paid until May 6 (Friday). Any chance you might consider extending the sale price for a few extra days?


----------



## Royal Albert Hall Organ (Apr 30, 2022)

bvaughn0402 said:


> I REALLY want to pick up this organ. But I won't get paid until May 6 (Friday). Any chance you might consider extending the sale price for a few extra days?


Email us [email protected] and we'll make it happen


----------



## ALittleNightMusic (May 1, 2022)

Purchased! The wonderful demos by Ashton and Dan Keen convinced me in the end to go for this one over another one I had in mind from an Austrian company. Not much of an organ user, but I think this library will inspire me (and will be interesting to see how it compares to / complements an organ from another British developer).


----------



## YuHirà (May 1, 2022)

Michaelt said:


> I'm listening through now. _Yes_, it would be nice to have access to every individual stop, but what you've captured here is a good selection, and they're seemingly very well recorded and programmed, with the instrument's unmistakable voice coming through clearly.
> 
> Also, the page showing which stops were used in each registration is a nice touch for those of us who care about such things!


I just purchased the library (without watching the video so it was like a leap of faith  ). Indeed, it's a bit disconcerting not to have individual stops but as you said, it sounds very well and it's great to be able to have access to the chart!

By the way, @Royal Albert Hall Organ, may I suggest you to put the chart PDF in the documentation folder? If Michael didn't inform us that there was a chart, I wouldn't know and it took me some time to find it on the website!


----------



## Lode_Runner (May 5, 2022)

Idiot me, I read May 5 as the last day of the intro price, not the first day of the regular price. Oh well, I guess I left it to the last minute for a reason, and it's for the best I didn't spend on it at the moment.


----------



## sostenuto (May 5, 2022)

Lode_Runner said:


> Idiot me, I read May 5 as the last day of the intro price, not the first day of the regular price. Oh well, I guess I left it to the last minute for a reason, and it's for the best I didn't spend on it at the moment.


Mis-read as well. Really a shame, as this is surely best fit versus many quality options. 
My bad _ I guess. Royal Albert Hall 'forgiveness' is not out off question __ right ?? 🙏🏻


----------



## rrichard63 (May 5, 2022)

Lode_Runner said:


> Idiot me, I read May 5 as the last day of the intro price, not the first day of the regular price. Oh well, I guess I left it to the last minute for a reason, and it's for the best I didn't spend on it at the moment.





sostenuto said:


> Mis-read as well. Really a shame, as this is surely best fit versus many quality options.
> My bad _ I guess. Royal Albert Hall 'forgiveness' is not out off question __ right ?? 🙏🏻


This is one of my pet peeves, and the reason I flag sale prices for the day *before* the date in the announcement. Does "until May 5" mean "through May 4" or does it mean "until the end of the day on May 5"? The same problem affects "ends May 5". Wordings that do work include "through May 4" and (best of all) "ends at xx:xx pm GMT on May 4".


----------



## Lode_Runner (May 5, 2022)

rrichard63 said:


> This is one of my pet peeves, and the reason I flag sale prices for the day *before* the date in the announcement. Does "until May 5" mean "through May 4" or does it mean "until the end of the day on May 5"? The same problem affects "ends May 5". Wordings that do work include "through May 4" and (best of all) "ends at xx:xx pm GMT on May 4".


In this case though it was my mistake. James' original post was clearly worded "goes to £129 on May 5th" . On the other hand, don't get me started on Sydney train timetables that tell you the minute you can expect to watch the train driving away from the station.


----------



## Royal Albert Hall Organ (May 5, 2022)

sostenuto said:


> Mis-read as well. Really a shame, as this is surely best fit versus many quality options.
> My bad _ I guess. Royal Albert Hall 'forgiveness' is not out off question __ right ?? 🙏🏻


Hi @Lode_Runner, @sostenuto, @rrichard63

The introductory pricing ran _through _May 5th and ended at 23:59 BST (British Summer Time). The time zone and general wording could definitely have been clearer and has been noted for the future! Send an email to [email protected] and we'll get you sorted if you missed the cutoff


----------



## Lode_Runner (May 6, 2022)

Royal Albert Hall Organ said:


> Hi @Lode_Runner, @sostenuto, @rrichard63
> 
> The introductory pricing ran _through _May 5th and ended at 23:59 BST (British Summer Time). The time zone and general wording could definitely have been clearer and has been noted for the future! Send an email to [email protected] and we'll get you sorted if you missed the cutoff


I must have got my timezone calculations wrong and missed it by half an hour. It was already the 6th here, but I thought it was still the 5th there. Thanks for the email offer. I think I'll purchase after all despite still being stuck for a few more week without a PC.


----------

